# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Finally on the wall

## bigbear

Here  is the stag i shot early march last year. 
[ATTACH]112473[/ATTACH

----------


## Max Headroom

Viewed on my laptop, your guy is stuck on the wall, head and antlers pointing to 3 o clock instead of 12 o clock. 

That's quite a sense of humour you've got going there.

----------


## stug

Looks great!

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Bloody good head, looks great

----------


## Sideshow

Looks good in the corner there!

Really nice head way to go!

----------


## Been Upto

Stonker!

----------


## Gibo

Looks great!!! Perfect trophy red imo

----------


## nor-west

Noice!! Love the tops.

----------


## bigbear

Pretty happy to finally get it back, had to go back and look at the old photos just to remind myself.
Haven't had any other work done by a taxidermist but i'd have to say its a pretty average job and i am a bit disappointed

----------


## chainsaw

Looks damn good in the pix, a real nice trophy.

----------


## Lukeduncan

What are you disappointed with? Looks bloody good to me but the stain on the antlers looks a bit off

----------


## Dundee

Its a bloody nice head,shame about the taxidermists progress on the job.

----------


## bigbear

just the damage to the head skin , there has been three repairs done on the neck area. three tears looked to stitched up, id stay prep work while thinning the head skin. Wish i had seen this while picking it up.
The antlers are a bit light in colour due to been shot early march, hadn't really had a chance to rub up. Still quite ruff on the antler from not having time rubbing them up. I am happy with the antlers that is what it was like when i shot it.  Taxidermist put a coat of linseed oil on them before i picked it up

----------


## Micky Duck

classic head mounted in the classic style.....enjoy it.

----------


## Dundee

I cut a head mount 3 mths ago doing a job for a taxidermist,stitched it up and it looked alright.Glad you have kept this professional an not named the taxidermist @bigbear.

Its a bloody hard job and time frame but the fella should of stuck to his word.Glad its on your wall now.

----------


## Gutty

Impressive.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Pretty happy to finally get it back, had to go back and look at the old photos just to remind myself.
> Haven't had any other work done by a taxidermist but i'd have to say its a pretty average job and i am a bit disappointed


Don't be disappointed, to me that stag looks alive in the photos and that is what you want. Only spiders will see the repairs

----------


## Cordite

Magnificent animal.

----------


## RUMPY

Looks really good. Not sure if I would have mounted it sideways on the wall though.  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Great trophy,  and the taxidermy looks very well done.

----------


## BeeMan

Like the heading. Finally on the wall. Got mine back today, shot it in 96. Rapped with the job by Vern and Louise Pearson.   :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mooseman

That head skin looks familiar  :Thumbsup:  You sure are right it looks very impressive, will see it soon.

----------


## Dundee

> Like the heading. Finally on the wall. Got mine back today, shot it in 96. Rapped with the job by Vern and Louise Pearson. Attachment 116598


Shot in 96 has it been hiding at the taxidermist that long?

----------


## BeeMan

:Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  Wasn't allowed to put it inside until I had saved enough money to get it mounted.  :Psmiley:

----------


## BeeMan

The photo does not do it justice, the mount is with head down and turned. When you walk in my front door he is looking straight at you. Certainly looks real.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Trout

Nice trophys boys,well done.

----------

